# Querweg Alpirsbach-Gengenbach



## Cook (17. November 2002)

Jetzt versuch ich mal mein Glück bei euch:

Wir wollen nächstes Jahr den besagten Querweg mit dem Bike machen (50km 2000hm). Schon zu Fuß ist er recht qualvoll.

Wer hat hier Erfahrung mit dem Bike, egal von welcher Richtung, auch Teilstrecken interessieren mich. Hab das Gefühl, dass er fast nicht fahrbar ist. 

Also ran


----------



## liebesspieler (17. November 2002)

50km/2000hm? klingt gemein 
ich komm euch dann mit meinem neuen ferrari entgegen... von oben herunter versteht sich 
 |
 |
 |
 V


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (17. November 2002)

Naja, nimm halt Sclafsack & Zelt mit und mach Ihn zur Not in 2 Tagen, wirst wahrscheinlich viel tragen müssen, aber lustig ist es bestimmt .. ;-)))


----------



## fez (18. November 2002)

interessant an.

Bleib dran Babba - vielleicht sind die Northernlights auch dabei.


----------



## Froschel (18. November 2002)

und nach dem Radln kann dann die ganze Herde in die Brauerei Alpirsbach einfallen und kostenlos sich die Rübe neblig trinken.
Hört sich wirklich prima an
gruß BB


----------



## fez (18. November 2002)

mehr an Info hab ich über den Weg nicht gefunden: http://www.schwarzwaldverein.de/SWV_Wege/SWV_Weg_QuerGengenbach.htm


----------



## liebesspieler (18. November 2002)

frank ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







deinen ehrzeig in allen ehren, aber das sind 2000hm, glaub nicht das ich das packen würde  allein schon weil mir die motivation fehlen würde, ich quäl mich doch nirgends hinauf ohne ne rockige abfahrt runter !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





na guuuhutttt.... ne kleine überlegung wärs wert wenn du und marcus auch mitfahren würden...


----------



## fez (18. November 2002)

Kannst du mir verraten wieso Du das nicht schaffen solltest ?. Wenn ich das schaffe , dann Du doch wohl allemal *Ego streichl*.

Und: wo viel hoch, da viel runter - und ziemlich "holprig" soll die Sache ja  (laut Babba) schon sein. Ich könnte mir vorstellen das Teil entspricht in etwa dem Westweg wie wir ihn gefahren sind - und der ist schliesslich über jeden FR-Zweifel erhaben !


----------



## liebesspieler (18. November 2002)

ja aber ...boah...2000hm

ich fahr aber nur mit wenn die außentemperaturen wieder über 20° sind!  vorher ist mir das zu kalt


----------



## fez (18. November 2002)

ich will ja schwer hoffen dass es nächsten Sommer mal wieder über 20  C. hat !!!!!


----------



## Froschel (18. November 2002)

Ich dachte das gibt unsere Weihnachtsausfahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (18. November 2002)

mit Schneeschuhen.

Übrigens - eine Weihnachts-bzw. Adventsausfahrt machen wir aber wirklich. Z.b. rund um Ettlingen die schönsten Singletrails - und danach auf den Christkindlesmarkt zum Glühwein....

Was sagt ihr dazu: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t35769.html


----------



## liebesspieler (18. November 2002)

wünsch ich euch viel spaß dabei 


ach und übrigends: ich LIEBE hayes bremsen! einfach nur den sockel lockern, so lange verschieben bis die bremse nicht mehr schleift, festhalten + zuschrauben und man hat ne schleiffreie bremse
zeitaufwand: 45 sekunden

ein TRAUM


----------



## Cook (18. November 2002)

Hey Jungs - zwar noch keine weiteren Infos aber ich merke:

Der Kampfgeist ist geweckt 

Musste jedoch am Sonntag von Rippoldsau zum Mittelweg rauf erkennen:
a. schieben bringts nicht soooo
b. schieben kostet auch Kraft
c. schieben kostet sogar saumässig Kraft
d. 2000hm - vielleicht doch zuviel für meinen entstählten Körper 

Bleiben wir dran????

Wird's eine "Erstbefahrung", wie in der November-Bike dieser Grönland-Trail 

Bleibt dran!

Gruß
Der Exil-Badenser


----------



## fez (18. November 2002)

bleiben wir dran !

Ich habe bei verschiedenen Versuchen den "Original"-Westweg zu befahren gemerkt - bergauf ist es besser von der Original-Linie auch mal abzuweichen und den Schotterweg zu nehmen. Dann machts runter umso mehr Spass die Originallinie zu fahren wenn man nicht vollkommen ermattet ist. Ich denke so sollte man das auch bei diesem interessanten Projekt tun. Baldower Du doch das mal auf der Karte aus "aufgabenverteil*.

Und - immer mal wieder bei www.northernlights.ch reinschauen (noch im werden)

Gruss Frank


----------



## Der Schwimmer (18. November 2002)

Hallo, 

das klingt wirklich interessant.
Wenn es zwischen all die Aktivitäten passt, dann bin ich mit dabei!

Gruß

Der Schwimmer


----------



## nkwd (20. November 2002)

hey, da wär ich auch dabei! (vorausgesetzt es hat angenehme Temperaturen und mein Trainingsstand stimmt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## liebesspieler (20. November 2002)

AAAAAAAAAHHHHH MAMAAAAAAA NEN RENNRADLERRRRRRRRR !


----------



## nkwd (20. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von tarnael _
> *AAAAAAAAAHHHHH MAMAAAAAAA NEN RENNRADLERRRRRRRRR !  *


kein ausschließlicher RR'ler. eigentlich überhaupt erst seit diesem Jahr... , vorher nur MTB'ler - genauer gesagt: CC'ler


----------



## Rune Roxx (20. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von nkwd _
> *
> kein ausschließlicher RR'ler. eigentlich überhaupt erst seit diesem Jahr... , vorher nur MTB'ler - genauer gesagt: CC'ler *



Hey,

wo hast du eigentlich innerhalb Jahresfrist die ganzen Telekomsachen herbekommen? Hast du J. U. vom Rad geboxt?


----------



## liebesspieler (20. November 2002)

nkwd hat dem jan die drogen in der disco gegeben! und seinen porsche manipuliert das er die räder umfährt! und dann hat er, nachdem der jan rausgeflogen ist und keiner mehr seine sachen brauchte sie billig erstanden, für nen appel und nen ei, SO SCHAUTS aus!!


----------



## nkwd (20. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von tarnael _
> *nkwd hat dem jan die drogen in der disco gegeben! und seinen porsche manipuliert das er die räder umfährt! und dann hat er, nachdem der jan rausgeflogen ist und keiner mehr seine sachen brauchte sie billig erstanden, für nen appel und nen ei, SO SCHAUTS aus!!  *


mist, erwischt!  
naja, eigentlich wars bissel anders:
bin schon seit Jahren Telekom Fan *sichoutet*
ohne Jan Ullrich oder Erik Zabel wär ich wohl nie zum Radsport gekommen.
von daher hab ich schon länger ein Telekom-Trikot, -Helm, -Handschuhe.
Und dieses Jahr dann beim Fanshop Großeinkauf gemacht: RR (halt nur die "billige" Replik) & Winterkleidung


----------



## Cook (20. November 2002)

@tarnael: was gegen RRler?  

@nrwk: brauchst dich doch nicht zu rechtfertigen 

Ich fahr jetzt 20 Jährlen RR und 12 MTB und beides macht für sich saumäßig Schbasss.

Je nach Lust und Laune bin ich mal ein paar Jahre nur MTB gefahren ohne nur RR. Aber das rumhirschen im Wald ist unterm Strich geiler  

Übrigens: die RRler >50 mit EXXXTREM-Outfit, überteuerten Italo-Eisenrädern, Beiwagen mit Verpflegung und "fühl-mich-wie-20" Sprüchen sind echt ******* und werfen ein schlechtes Licht auf den Rest.

Also:   es geht beides


Hey wer hat da was wegge*****?
Okay-soll heißen: sind echt nicht so toll


----------



## nkwd (20. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Babba _
> *Ich fahr jetzt 20 Jährlen RR und 12 MTB und beides macht für sich saumäßig Schbasss.
> 
> Je nach Lust und Laune bin ich mal ein paar Jahre nur MTB gefahren ohne nur RR. Aber das rumhirschen im Wald ist unterm Strich geiler *


jou, beides hat seinen Reiz! bei mir hängts sehr von der Laune ab, was ich grad lieber fahr! Beim MTB hat man halt mehr von der Natur und hat auch eher seine Ruhe. Beim RR muß man sich schon ganz unbefahrene Strecken suchen, wenn man das will




> _Original geschrieben von Babba _
> *Übrigens: die RRler >50 mit EXXXTREM-Outfit, überteuerten Italo-Eisenrädern, Beiwagen mit Verpflegung und "fühl-mich-wie-20" Sprüchen sind echt ******* und werfen ein schlechtes Licht auf den Rest.*


die sind echt teilweise (man kann ja net alle in einen Topf werfen) unter aller Sau! bins eigentlich gewohnt, daß man sich grüßt und evtl. bissel redet, wenn man sich aufm Rad trifft, aber es gibt so Leute (und da grad ältere RR'ler), die einen verächtlich angucken, wenn man Hallo sagt und sich stumm wieder wegdrehen und einfach unbeirrt weiterfahren...


----------



## Wooly (20. November 2002)

ich weiß nicht, ich fahr auch gelegentlich RR (ja Tarnael wirklich ;-))) und Deppen gibt es in beiden Lagern ...


----------



## Rune Roxx (20. November 2002)

Hehe... das beste find ich immer, wenn ich im Sommer gemütlich mit meinem Mountainbike zur Eisdiele fahr, einfach, weil ich nicht ins Auto sitzen will und ich unterwegs locker mit Shirt & Shorts (also extrem unprofessionelem Look) an Profi-Rennradlern vorbeiflieg... die schauen regelmäßig wie´n Ufo ;-) 

O.k., jeder soll seinen Spaß auf dem Rad haben, klar. Es ist nur immer sooo witzig, wenn so ein J.U. Verschnitt versucht, Rennen mit mir zu fahren ("Rennradler - noch dazu in Profi-Team-Outfit - MÜSSEN schneller sein als ´Zum-Einkaufen-Radler´ auf nem MTB"). 

Den Sprint gegen einen RRler auf dem 6-Gang-20kg-City-Rad meiner Mum hab ich unlängst leider (knapp!) verloren. Aber die Gelegenheit bekomm ich wieder (und bis dahin hab ich hoffentlich ne Video-Kamera...).


----------



## nkwd (20. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rune Roxx _
> *("Rennradler - noch dazu in Profi-Team-Outfit - MÜSSEN schneller sein als ´Zum-Einkaufen-Radler´ auf nem MTB"). *


ja, das sollte schon sein, sonst wirkts komisch 
das lustigste was ich bisher in der Richtung erlebt hab, war daß ich mitm MTB in Moosbronn 3 "Opa"s auf Rennrädern begegnet bin. Hab die hoch nach Freiolzheim locker abgehängt, dort oben gewartet bis sie auch da waren und dann direkt vor ihnen runter nach Michelbach runter gefahren und sie da auch wieder abgehängt hab 

aber kommen wir mal wieder hier zum eigentlichen Theam zurück und machen uns net über andere Radler lustig!
wie stehts um die Planung für die "Erstbefahrung" des Querweges?
also - wie gesagt - ich hätte Interesse mitzufahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Schwimmer (21. November 2002)

Hi, 

das eine tun und das andere lassen.
Und von wegen über 50 jährigen... Auf jedem französischem Alpenpaß triffst Du mindestens einen Renter mit der Fluppe im Mund, der mit dem Rad hochgefahren ist. Und die Jungs haben Waden, da kannst Du vor Neid erblassen!

Und letzt bin ich mit meinen Chef (der ist auch älter als 50) von Ettlingen nach Spessart hoch... Ich muss zugeben, er war einfach deutlich schneller. Zwischendrin hat er großzügig gewartet

Aber Berg runter hatten die dann keine Chance (von Schölbronn Richtung Fischweiher), Fully gegen Rennrad, da kannst Du das Rennrad eintüten.

Gruß und ne schöen Restwoche

Christian


----------



## Cook (27. November 2002)

Hat sich ja lange nix mehr getan mit dem Querweg-Projekt.

Zwischenzeitlich hab ich mir die Bilder von Marcus angesehen (mit Tarnael und fez) und muß sagen: Hut ab, mit diesen FR-Bolzen und Ritterrüstung so ne Tour 

@fez: Du hast mal von *aufgabeverteil* geschrieben. Ich bin eher für *ein Versuch ischs Wert*  

Also einfach loslegen (sehr früh ) und wenns eng wird improvisieren oder ins Kinzigtal abfahren und mim Zug zurück. Kann eigentlich nix passieren.

Terminmäßig denke ich spontan. Wenns viel schneit liegt der Schnee noch ewig oben. Wenns dumm lauft bis in den April
Und wenn gar kein Schnee kommt, gibtz im Feb./März schon Supertage zum Radeln. 

Vorher sollte jedoch unter den Startern  die Kondition abgeglichen werden. Vielleicht können wir uns mal gaaaanz spontan treffen. So was wie am 1.12. - bloß da kann ich leider nicht.

Also: am Ball bleiben


----------



## nkwd (27. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Babba _
> *Vorher sollte jedoch unter den Startern  die Kondition abgeglichen werden. Vielleicht können wir uns mal gaaaanz spontan treffen. So was wie am 1.12. - bloß da kann ich leider nicht. *


woas, das wird ein Rennen? (bzgl. "Startern")  
klar, können ruhig schon vorher zusammen ein paar Touren machen - natürlich nur, wenn dich deine 3 Frauen gehen lassen


----------



## Eva_Renchtal (17. April 2014)

Ist mittlerweile jemand von euch den Querweg von Alpirsbach nach Gengenbach gefahren und kann Infos bezüglich Wegbeschaffenheit geben? Ab Littweger Höhe bis Gengenbach kenne ich die Strecke, aber davor kenne ich nichts. Sind die Wege gut fahrbar oder wie hier am Anfang geschrieben eher viel Schieberei?
Danke für eure Infos
Eva


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (18. April 2014)

Hallo Eva,

ob die noch alle leben? Immerhin ist der Fred 12 Jahre alt.

LG Rudi


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (18. April 2014)

Hallo Eva,

ob die noch alle leben? Immerhin ist der Fred 12 Jahre alt.

LG Rudi


----------



## Eva_Renchtal (18. April 2014)

Irgendeiner wird doch diese Tour schonmal gefahren sein! Muss ja keiner von denen sein


----------



## Stefan210 (18. April 2014)

- ist zu 100% fahrbar
- hat nicht 2000HM, sondern ca. 1700-1800HM
- dauert ca. 4h


----------



## Eva_Renchtal (18. April 2014)

Danke Stefan! Gibts Trails außer den vom Moosturm nach Gengenbach runter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan210 (18. April 2014)

Nichts nennenswertes... Man fährt mal ein Stückchen auf dem Mittelweg. Aber ansonsten sind es eher breite(re) Wege.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (19. April 2014)

Hab mir das auf der Karte angesehen. Könnte Spaß machen. Denke, dass ich das Mitte des Jahres in Angriff nehme. Bin zwar schon Ü60 und ein wenig aus dem Training, aber wenn ich mir Zeit lasse müsste das gehen.


----------

